# Spieletest - Divinity 2: Ego Draconis



## System (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,690670


----------



## Rod86 (23. Juli 2009)

huch schon 18 uhr?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. Juli 2009)

...da ist wohl jemand dem Gamestar Druck unterlegen, die schon Gestern den Test online hatten 

Nichtsdestotrotz: schöner Test.


----------



## Vidaro (23. Juli 2009)

wird es denn einen nachtest geben wenn die jetzigen negativpunkte mit dem einem patch behoben werden?
unteranderem bei bedienung und kampf?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GeneralGonzo am 23.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ist wohl jemand dem Gamestar Druck unterlegen, die schon Gestern den Test online hatten


Vllt. gabs auch einfach ein "Embargo" ab wann der Test veröffentlicht werden darf?
Vllt. hat sich die GS nicht dran gehalten oder das Embargo wurde vorab fallen gelassen ... gibt ja nun viele Gründe.

Aber ich freu mich jedenfalls auch auf das Spiel ...


----------



## Necrolan (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Dss ist aber meckern, auf sehr hohen Niveau.
Ansonsten schöner Test, besonders die neue Auflistung mit plus,minus usw hat mir gefallen.


----------



## nolleX (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass das Spiel morgen geliefert wird!
Die Negativpukte werd ich mit Sicherheit verkraften können, nur machen mir die Hardwareanforderungen (siehe GameStar, hier leider nicht erwähnt) Sorgen 

Danke für den Test PCGames 

Lg


----------



## N-o-x (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nolleX am 23.07.2009 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> nur machen mir die Hardwareanforderungen (siehe GameStar, hier leider nicht erwähnt) Sorgen


Tripple Core (Phenom 8450) und eine HD4850 soll laut deren Grafik für 1920x1200 und alle Details reichen. Geht doch. 
Beides zusammen kostet derzeit vielleicht 200 Euro. Und dass die Tage von Dual Cores gezählt sind, haben doch auch schon andere Spiele gezeigt.

@Test:
Schön dass auf Bugs eingegangen wurde. Das ist bei einem Rollenspiel Test der wichtigste Abschnitt für mich.


----------



## Goddess (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die CE vorhin mit der Post bekommen und auch schon ein wenig angetestet. Bisher fielen mir nur die vielen Ruckler auf, bei den Animationen, der Landschaft, dem Wasser. Andere Einstellungen, Details herunter schrauben, neue Treiber, brachten da kaum Abhilfe. Mein System ist vor kurzem neu aufgesetzt worden, und die Systemkomponenten sollten ausreichend schnell sein, um das Spiel flüssig darzustellen. _Wenn ich mich nach den Angaben der Gamestar richte._ Bevor ich weiterspiele, warte ich auf den Patch, der einiges Nachreichen und die Performance verbessern sollte. Denn so, wie es im Moment läuft, trübt es doch ein wenig den Spielgenuß.


----------



## fobbolino (23. Juli 2009)

Der Test ist ganz gut gelungen denke ich. Einige Kritikpunkte kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen (wie zB die Sache mit der Musik). Anderes macht mir da schon etwas mehr Sorgen. Eine etwas unhandliche Bedienung kann ich verkraften (hab frueher schliesslich auch Gothic 1 gespielt ). Eine eher durchschnittliche Story Praesentation (v.a. mit unbefriedigendem Ende, chance auf eine AddOn/DLC?) sowie die Systemunabhaengigen Performance Probleme und das unschoene Auto Aim dagegen sind sicher Stoerend. Ich denke ich werde mal abwarten was der Patch bringt.
Eine andere Sache: Bei so umfangreicher Synchro gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass das Speil multilingual ist. Kann jemand einen Vergleich zwischen der englischen und der deutschen Version ziehen? Normalerweise hole ich mir meine Spiele auf englisch aber bei einem belgischen Studio (sprich original nicht englisch) und so guter Synchro frage ich mich ob es auf deutsch nicht sogar besser ist. Hat jemand Infos dazu?


----------



## WeberSebastian (23. Juli 2009)

fobbolino am 23.07.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test ist ganz gut gelungen denke ich. Einige Kritikpunkte kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen (wie zB die Sache mit der Musik). Anderes macht mir da schon etwas mehr Sorgen. Eine etwas unhandliche Bedienung kann ich verkraften (hab frueher schliesslich auch Gothic 1 gespielt ). Eine eher durchschnittliche Story Praesentation (v.a. mit unbefriedigendem Ende, chance auf eine AddOn/DLC?) sowie die Systemunabhaengigen Performance Probleme und das unschoene Auto Aim dagegen sind sicher Stoerend. Ich denke ich werde mal abwarten was der Patch bringt.
> Eine andere Sache: Bei so umfangreicher Synchro gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass das Speil multilingual ist. Kann jemand einen Vergleich zwischen der englischen und der deutschen Version ziehen? Normalerweise hole ich mir meine Spiele auf englisch aber bei einem belgischen Studio (sprich original nicht englisch) und so guter Synchro frage ich mich ob es auf deutsch nicht sogar besser ist. Hat jemand Infos dazu?



Die englische Sychronisation ist wunderbar gelungen, die deutsche steht ihr aber in nichts nach.


----------



## fobbolino (23. Juli 2009)

WeberSebastian am 23.07.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die englische Sychronisation ist wunderbar gelungen, die deutsche steht ihr aber in nichts nach.



Ok, danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. Wenn die englische Synchro auch gut ist, wirds wohl eher dabei bleiben, aber da ich ja och etwas Zeit habe werd ich schauen, ob ich vielleicht ein paar Videos fuer einen Vergleich finde.


----------



## WuceBrillis (23. Juli 2009)

Da es ja auch auf der xbox kommt ... kann man ohne probleme am PC mit seinem Xbox 360 controller spielen ? oder Ist das son reinfall wie bei Mass Effect... sowas regt mich tierisch auf, nen multiplatform game und dann einfach aufm pc die controller steuerung raus nehmen... als wenn ich kein bock hätte mich einfach gechillt in irgendeine bequeme lage zu setzen/liegen und fröhlich mitn controller spielen zu können.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juli 2009)

Hmm dann wirds wohl doch ein Budgettitel für mich werden. Story ist mir bei RPGs das mit Abstand wichtigste und wenn die hier nix taugen soll...
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Vidaro (23. Juli 2009)

WuceBrillis am 23.07.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es ja auch auf der xbox kommt ... kann man ohne probleme am PC mit seinem Xbox 360 controller spielen ? oder Ist das son reinfall wie bei Mass Effect... sowas regt mich tierisch auf, nen multiplatform game und dann einfach aufm pc die controller steuerung raus nehmen... als wenn ich kein bock hätte mich einfach gechillt in irgendeine bequeme lage zu setzen/liegen und fröhlich mitn controller spielen zu können.



hmm wenn du nun ein spiel nennen würdest wo die Pc steuerung schlecht wäre aber mass effect war sie eigentlich besser als xbox steuerung


----------



## WuceBrillis (23. Juli 2009)

Vidaro am 23.07.2009 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> WuceBrillis am 23.07.2009 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier geht es nicht um besser oder schlechter... sondern um die unterstützung eines controllers ohne das ich selber ne .ini umschreiben muss oder auf andere programme zugreifen muss damit ich spiele wie zb. mass effect mit meinem controller spielen kann.

Klar geht das mit der tastatur und maus besser... aber ich will nicht besser sondern ich ich gemütlich spielen. Und mit einem controller spielen ist für mich wesentlich gemütlicher als mit maus und tastatur.


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. Juli 2009)

die nehmen nicht die Steuerung raus, sie entwickeln die Steuerung für Test+maus und Gamepad paralall - d.h. sie müsste sie extra noch einbauen um sie freizuschalten....

in Spiele wie Ego draconis geht man davon aus, dass es eh großteil auf tast spielen wird......warum sie es allerdings bei Fable nicht ncoh anchträglich gemacht haben bleibt mir schleierhaft


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. Juli 2009)

btw: wenn man Sommerfun09 als Gutscheincode eingibt bekommt man auf viele Ubi-titel 50% rabatt....
z.B. neue PoP 15€ damit http://princeofpersia.gamesplanet.com/prince-of-persia-game-ubisoft.html?affilie=news2307


----------



## fobbolino (23. Juli 2009)

WuceBrillis am 23.07.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es nicht um besser oder schlechter... sondern um die unterstützung eines controllers ohne das ich selber ne .ini umschreiben muss oder auf andere programme zugreifen muss damit ich spiele wie zb. mass effect mit meinem controller spielen kann.
> 
> Klar geht das mit der tastatur und maus besser... aber ich will nicht besser sondern ich ich gemütlich spielen. Und mit einem controller spielen ist für mich wesentlich gemütlicher als mit maus und tastatur.



Ist jetzt ein bisschen OT aber das Problem bei Mass Effect war, dass sie das interface komplett umgekrempelt haben (was IMO eine sehr gute Entscheidung war). Das neue war dann wohl nicht mehr wirklich mit einem Controller steuerbar, also haetten sie zwei voellig unterschiedliche GUI einbauen muessen. Das ist dann doch etwas viel verlangt, cor allem wenn sie sich vorher schon den Stress gemacht haben ein neues zu entwickeln.
Wie se bei D2 aussieht weis ich auch nicht, kommt drauf an, wenn die Aenderungen nicht allzu dramatisch sind, dann koennte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sie nen Controller unterstuetzen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juli 2009)

Danke für den gut gemachten Test.
Das Spiel ist interessant, allerdings werd' ich sicher nicht sofort zuschlagen.
Im Moment hab' ich noch sehr viel Spaß an Anno1404 und an King's Bounty (gab's/ gibt's diese Woche bei Steam für nur 12,49€).

Meine nächsten "Must haves" werden wohl "Tropico 3" und "Dragon Age: Origins" sein.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (23. Juli 2009)

Kommt mir komisch vor. Wenn PC GAMES das Spiel so kritisiert - und was ich hier gelesen habe in dem Test ist DEUTLICH negativ angesiedelt - dann ergibt sich für mich keine 80%-Bewertung.

Auf der anderen Seite glaube ich natürlich was die Leute hier im Test geschrieben haben, da sie es nun mal gespielt haben.

Ich glaube dennoch, dass es ziemlich komisch ist, dass direkt gesagt, das war geschrieben worde so extrem abweicht von dem was bei Gamestar geschrieben worde.

Eigentlich ist das garnicht möglich. Aber egal...
ich werds mir kaufen und selbst testen.

Und abgesehen davon: Ich HASSE es: Wenn man hier einen Test durchliest, dann weiß man bereits über das gesamte Spiel perfekt bescheid..... dann brauch ich das Spiel ja garnicht mehr kaufen.... sondern vielleicht nur noch runterladen.... 

Ich hab es mir dennoch bestellt. Bei Otto ist es bereits zu bestellen....und bei Amazon will ich diesmal nix bestellen...


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (23. Juli 2009)

Naja finde es etwas komisch das ihr einerseits sagt das Balancing würde durch das Nekromantentierchen gestört aber gleichzeitig wollt ihr mit nem Drachen ganze Bodentruppen nieder brennen. Ich glaube, ich würde dann nur noch in den Lüften leben und die Gegner flammbieren.

Aber ich werd mir morgen ja mein eigenes Bild bilden können und die tatsache das es zig Nebenmissionen gibt stimmt mich schon mal frohen mutes. 
Denn in Spielen wie Fallout 3 (was meiner Meinung nach viel zu überbewertet wird), Oblivion, Gothic 3 oder Neverwinter Nights waren für mich die Nebenmissionen das unterhaltsamste. Wobei Oblivion noch die abwechslungsreichsten hatte.

Auch wenn es nur eine Überbrückung zu DA wird, was hoffentlich meine Erwartungen entspricht.


----------



## Mykey1 (23. Juli 2009)

Mir spielt es auch keine rolle welche kritiken hier von PCG gbracht werden,da ich die ersten teile unterhaltsam fand,bin ich echt gespannt auf den 3.titel.Viele RPG`er fanden NW2 auch gut,welches ich einfach nur langweilig fand,die navigation mit den karten,machte das spiel einfach viel zu statisch.


----------



## tomjane7 (23. Juli 2009)

Abgesehen von der Story klingen alle Kritikpunkte relativ gut "patchbar". Gerade für den XBox-Start werden Balancing und Bedienung bestimmt noch poliert, und falls diese Änderung ausreichend sind, wirds gekauft. So aber nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2009)

Das mit der Map stört mich jetzt nicht so. Eine Map sollte eh nur da sein, um sich grob zu orientieren, ansonsten sollte man ja in einem Rollenspiel alles selbst erkunden, finde ich.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf das Spiel, hatte es mir vorbestellt und meine Version wurde heute abgeschickt, denke Morgen werd ich es haben.

Die Mängel klingen für mich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. Im Gegenteil, ich find's sogar überraschend, dass das Spiel überall Wertungen im 80er Bereich bekommt, ist sicher eine der Überraschungen des Spielejahres.


----------



## oXia (24. Juli 2009)

spiele nun seit gestern und muss sagen, dass die genannten mängel kaum stören - wie gesagt dauert nen paar minuten um sich an alles zu gewöhnen aber dann gehts super von der maus ;D
das spiel hat eindeutigen suchtfaktor und wer sich für spiele wie oblivion oder ähnliches begeistern kann sollte AUF JEDEN FALL mal reinschauen, macht echt einen riesen spaß (bis jetzt - lvl. 11)


----------



## Shinizm (24. Juli 2009)

Verwunderlich das bei der eingesetzten Engine die Grafik realtiv "schlecht" ist..

Sind bei dem Test alle Missionen gemacht worden, oder kann man die Spielzeit noch verlängern?..ca. 20h find ich etwas wenig für so ein Game.


----------



## fobbolino (24. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen fliessenden Tag/Nacht Wechsel oder ist das in den einzelnen Gebieten statisch (wie in Drakensang)? Hab den Test gestern gelesen, kann ich aber nicht dran erinnern, dass das angesprochen wurde. Sorry wenn ichs ueberlesen hab.


----------



## Bergischlaender (25. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen wurde der erste Patch veröffentlicht. Man kann ihn auf der offiziellen Webseite downloaden.


----------



## Luk4as (25. Juli 2009)

Hey, kann man sich denn die Figur selbst erstellen oder greift man auf einen vorgefertigten Character zurück?
Ich glaube im Test stand da nichts, entschuldigung wenn ich es überlesen hab


----------



## pirx (25. Juli 2009)

*Charakterentwicklung*

Komischerweise wurde im Test die die Möglichkeit der *Charakterentwicklung* nicht wirklich erwähnt. Immerhin ist das ja immer auch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines RPGs...

Für diejenigen die's interessiert: Es gibt 54 (!) verschiedene Fertigkeiten zu erlernen, wer da nix passendes findet ist selbst Schuld. Dabei ist man nicht an eine bestimmte Klasse (Magier, Krieger usw.) gebunden, was interessante Kombinationen möglich machen sollte. Um die Fertigkeiten zu erweitern oder zu verbessern muss man ein bestimmtes Level erreichen. 

Ebenso darf man Punkte auf 5 unterschiedliche körperliche Attribute verteilen. So steht zb. einem Kampfmagier, der im Nahkampf nicht gleich umfällt, eigentlich nichts im Wege.

Bin bis jetzt eigentlich allgemein positiv überrascht vom Game, wobei ich noch nicht lange spiele...




			
				Luk4as am 25.07.2009 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, kann man sich denn die Figur selbst erstellen oder greift man auf einen vorgefertigten Character zurück?
> Ich glaube im Test stand da nichts, entschuldigung wenn ich es überlesen hab


Man kann den Char selbst erstellen, auch Männlein/Weiblein ist erfreulicherweise möglich. Dabei steht eine begrenzte Auswahl an Gesichtern und Frisuren zur Auswahl.


----------



## G4bb4 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Charakterentwicklung*

Ich bin bis jetzt sehr angenehm überrascht von dem Titel. Ich spiele ihn seit gestern. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten was die Balance anging bin ich richtig begeistert. Macht richtig Spass andere zu vermöbeln und schöne Waffen finden


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Charakterentwicklung*

@ PC GAMES:

Nun ist ja auch der Release-Patch erschienen.

Es wäre eine feine Sache wenn Release-Pachtes bis zwei Tage nach Erscheinen (also innerhalb 48 Stunden) noch mit in die Bewertung aufgenommen oder aktualisiert werden kann.

Ich finde, Divine Divinity 2 hat es (als Rollenspiel) wirklich verdient. Es würde mich interessieren wie ihr darüber denkt. Ich les morgen hier dann noch einmal nach....


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Charakterentwicklung*



			
				G4bb4 am 25.07.2009 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bis jetzt sehr angenehm überrascht von dem Titel. Ich spiele ihn seit gestern. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten was die Balance anging bin ich richtig begeistert. Macht richtig Spass andere zu vermöbeln und schöne Waffen finden



Musste grad lachen "..andere zu vermöbeln.." *lach*  Find ich gut. Ich bekomme das Spiel erst in einigen Tagen. Hab es bei Otto bestellt..... mal schauen wann es eintrudelt...


----------



## Iceman (26. Juli 2009)

Shinizm am 24.07.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind bei dem Test alle Missionen gemacht worden, oder kann man die Spielzeit noch verlängern?..ca. 20h find ich etwas wenig für so ein Game.



20h ist definitiv arg tief gegriffen. Hab mittlerweile selbst etwa 20h im Spiel verbracht und bin nach meiner Einschätzung noch nicht annähernd durch, im Gebiet wo man als Drache rumfliegen kann ist auf jeden Fall noch einiges von mir unerforscht.



			
				fobbolino am 24.07.2009 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich einen fliessenden Tag/Nacht Wechsel oder ist das in den einzelnen Gebieten statisch (wie in Drakensang)? Hab den Test gestern gelesen, kann ich aber nicht dran erinnern, dass das angesprochen wurde. Sorry wenn ichs ueberlesen hab.



Gibt es nicht, die Tageszeit ist statisch.

Allgemein zum Spiel: Das RPG System, die Quests und die Welt sind wirklich gut gemacht, ich finde nur das Kampfsystem des Spiels viel zu simpel und da man den Großteil der Spielzeit in Kämpfen verbringt ist das schon wichtig.

Im Endeffekt klickt man die Gegner einfach nur tot, es gibt kein Blocken, Ausweichen lohnt kaum (auch da Zauber und Pfeile von schießenden Gegnern ab einer bestimmten Entfernung den Spielercharakter verfolgen und man ihnen nicht mehr ausweichen kann) und die Fähigkeiten sind teilweise arg durchwachsen von der Funktion her.


----------



## nolleX (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich liebe das Spiel...
Seit Freitag 9 Uhr morgens mach ich praktisch nichts anderes mehr in meiner Freizeit.
Da steckt so viel Liebe und Witz drinnen...

Die geilste Szene (musste pausieren und die Sequenz meiner Freundin zeigen, lag am Boden) ist (bis jetzt) gewesen, als ich Orobas "befreit" habe und dann die verkleideten Drachentöter kommen...
Der eine Typ der immer sagt "Und essen sie!!" (in Bezug auf getötete Drachen) (richtig geile Synchro!!) und dann bei dem Gerät, das mich daran hindert zum Drache zu werden "HAB ICH GEGESSEN!!" sagt... Omfg ich musste so derbe lachen... Auch danach, als die dann wirklich "erscheinen" (mit Rüsi usw) und dann sich dann a la Power Ranger oder A-Team (kanns grad net so zuordnen^^) vorstellen...

Einfach nur göttlich!


----------



## German_Ripper (28. Juli 2009)

nolleX am 26.07.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich liebe das Spiel...
> Seit Freitag 9 Uhr morgens mach ich praktisch nichts anderes mehr in meiner Freizeit.
> Da steckt so viel Liebe und Witz drinnen...
> 
> ...



Ich habe kein Wort verstanden...


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2009)

German_Ripper am 28.07.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein Wort verstanden...




Es gibt bei YouTube Videos davon, einfach mal Divinity 2 Power Rangers eingeben.
Der erscheinenden Wachen führen die gleichen bekloppten Bewegungen aus wie die Power Rangers in der Serie.


----------



## zerr (29. Juli 2009)

das spiel ist gut aber leider ist es unfertig

1. animationen sollten verbessert werden
2.balancing ist teilweise mist zb wo man bei der kirche in keller reingeht dort sind 3 skelette man kommt extrem schwer gegen die an
usw


----------



## Gilion (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe nun Divinity 2: Ego Draconis eine Zeitlang gespielt und muss sagen das ich nicht sonderlich begeistert bin. Gut, die Dialoge sind gut und auch witzig gemacht, aber der Rest ist eher unterer Durchschnitt. Das Kampfsystem ist da sogar der schlimmste Aspekt, besonders da man wirklich nur die ganze Zeit auf der Maustaste "rumhämmert", sowas sollte nicht sein.

Ich kann daher auch nicht so ganz die 80iger Wertung der PCG nachvollziehen und empfinde diese als zu hoch angelegt. Eine Wertung um die 70 wäre da wohl realistischer gewesen...


----------



## Flex12 (29. Juli 2009)

Gilion am 29.07.2009 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun Divinity 2: Ego Draconis eine Zeitlang gespielt und muss sagen das ich nicht sonderlich begeistert bin. Gut, die Dialoge sind gut und auch witzig gemacht, aber der Rest ist eher unterer Durchschnitt. Das Kampfsystem ist da sogar der schlimmste Aspekt, besonders da man wirklich nur die ganze Zeit auf der Maustaste "rumhämmert", sowas sollte nicht sein.
> 
> Ich kann daher auch nicht so ganz die 80iger Wertung der PCG nachvollziehen und empfinde diese als zu hoch angelegt. Eine Wertung um die 70 wäre da wohl realistischer gewesen...



Tja und da muss ich zB wiederrum genau Widersprechen. Ich hätte eine Wertung näher an 90 für Sinniger gehalten. Ich finde das Spiel richtig gut. Ausser dem Kampfsystem fällt mir da kein Aspekt ein der Schlecht ist.
Schöne Story vor allem die allerbesten Sidequests seit langem. Fühlt sich insgesamt einfach super an.
Klar man sollte hier kein Drakensang erwarten, aber das möchte Divinity 2 auch nicht sein. Ist halt ein Action Rollenspiel, und genau dafür macht es alles richtig.

Für mich die Überraschung des Jahres.


----------



## Flex12 (29. Juli 2009)

zerr am 29.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel ist gut aber leider ist es unfertig
> 
> 1. animationen sollten verbessert werden
> 2.balancing ist teilweise mist zb wo man bei der kirche in keller reingeht dort sind 3 skelette man kommt extrem schwer gegen die an
> usw



zu 1. denke mal das liegt an der performance. die würde sonst in den keller gehen. aber nur spekulation.

zu 2. darum geht man auch nicht sofort in den keller, sondern haut draussen erstma paar goblins


----------



## zerr (29. Juli 2009)

die animationen sehen iwie abgehackt aus ist iwie komisch


----------



## pleX (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Game und finde es top.

Erinnert sehr an Gothic 2 und das war für mich ein super Spiel. Die negativen Punkte kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen @PcGames...

von mir bekommt das Spiel 90 Punkte und eine Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Gilion (30. Juli 2009)

Flex12 am 29.07.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gilion am 29.07.2009 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein zweites Drakensang habe ich mit Divinity 2 eigentlich auch nicht erwartet, aber dennoch muss sich das Spiel vergleiche mit anderen (Action-)Rollenspielen gefallen lassen und da habe ich persönlich schon weit interessanteres gespielt. Selbst Divine Divinity, das ja der "direkte" Vorgänger ist, empfand ich interessanter, auch wenn da die Grafik veraltet und das Kampfsystem ebenfalls nicht so toll war/ist.

Divinity 2 hat einfach nur gute Dialoge, aber der Rest ist einfach nur gut gemeinter Durchschnitt...


----------



## z3ro22 (3. August 2009)

ohman was du für ein mist redest eins der schwersten sachen als  spiele entwickler sind die rpgs.keine von euch könnte sowas ansatzweise und wer sachen nciht kann sollte sie nciht so extrem kritesieren ich finde an dem spiel alles gut ich brauch keine high end effekte wenn der rest stimmt die atmo ist einfach schön.das ist meine meinung.


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2009)

z3ro22 am 03.08.2009 05:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ohman was du für ein mist redest eins der schwersten sachen als  spiele entwickler sind die rpgs.keine von euch könnte sowas ansatzweise und wer sachen nciht kann sollte sie nciht so extrem kritesieren ich finde an dem spiel alles gut ich brauch keine high end effekte wenn der rest stimmt die atmo ist einfach schön.das ist meine meinung.


Mag sein, ich bin auch kein Mechaniker oder Autodesigner, trotzdem Maße ich mir an, Autos zu kritisieren, wie z.B. die neue E-Klasse von Mercedes.   

Wir sind schließlich die Kunden, d.h. die Zielgruppe von Leuten, die Dinge herstellen, programmieren etc.pp.

Wir haben keine Ahnung von der Mechanik unter der Haube, aber wir bekommen einen sehr guten Eindruck, wie das Spiel XYZ auf uns wirkt. Wenn es uns einfach nicht gefällt, dann gefällt es uns nicht ... völlig unabhängig davon, ob wir programmieren können oder nicht.



Übrigens finde ich Divinity 2 auch nicht sooo toll, irgendwie krankelt das Spiel an fast allen Ecken und Kanten. Die 80% von Divinity 2 find ich, persönlich, zu hoch gegriffen ... eine niedrige 7x'er Wertung wäre durchaus in Ordnung gewesen.

Vllt. reißt der kommende Patch noch was raus, allerdings sind bzw. sollten Tests immer den "Ist"-Zustand dokumentieren, nicht den "Soll"-Zustand den irgendwelche Entwickler und PR Genies prophezeien.


----------



## appms (3. August 2009)

z3ro22 am 03.08.2009 05:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ohman was du für ein mist redest eins der schwersten sachen als  spiele entwickler sind die rpgs.keine von euch könnte sowas ansatzweise und wer sachen nciht kann sollte sie nciht so extrem kritesieren ich finde an dem spiel alles gut ich brauch keine high end effekte wenn der rest stimmt die atmo ist einfach schön.das ist meine meinung.



Also ich finde ebenfals das Divinity 2 eine viel zu hohe Wertung bekomme hat. Normalerweise vertrau ich auf die PCgames wertungen, und entscheide danach auch teilweise ob ich mir ein spiel kaufe oder nicht. In diesem Fall hatte die Wertung zu einem Kauf geführt, was ich jetzt im Nachhinein bitter bereu.

Die Grafik ist miserabel, und nein, ich finde ich übertreibe in diesem Punkt nicht. Natürlich kommt es bei Rollenspielen nicht nur auf die Grafik an, aber auch das Kampfsystem ist dermassen unausgegoren, da vergeht einem sofort die laune.

Ja, die Synchronsprecher haben eine gute Arbeit geleistet, und ja, die Quests sind auch abwechslungsreich und schöner gestaltet als bei manch Konkurrenten, aber all das genügt meines Erachtens einfach nicht für eine 80er Wertung. Es gab schon wesentlich bessere Spiele, die sich mit unter 75 zufriedengeben mussten.


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2009)

appms am 03.08.2009 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik ist miserabel, und nein, ich finde ich übertreibe in diesem Punkt nicht. Natürlich kommt es bei Rollenspielen nicht nur auf die Grafik an, aber auch das Kampfsystem ist dermassen unausgegoren, da vergeht einem sofort die laune.


Ich bin ja im Grunde deiner Meinung, aber die Grafik ist wirklich nicht miserabel, sondern schon nicht schlecht. Es gibt weitaus hässlichere Spiele die nicht mit solchen Details glänzen.

Das der Drachenpart wohl unter aller Sau ist, was die Grafik bzw. Weitsicht betrifft, darüber müssen wir wohl nicht streiten, aber eine 2- oder 3+ für die Grafik kann man durchaus vergeben.

Besser wär es natürlich, wenn das AA funktionieren würde ...


----------



## Iceman (3. August 2009)

Rabowke am 03.08.2009 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das der Drachenpart wohl unter aller Sau ist, was die Grafik bzw. Weitsicht betrifft, darüber müssen wir wohl nicht streiten, aber eine 2- oder 3+ für die Grafik kann man durchaus vergeben.



Beim Drachenpart stört mich vor allem der starke Blureffekt der über das Bild gelegt wird. Dadurch wirkt es imo hässlicher als nötig.



			
				Rabowke am 03.08.2009 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wär es natürlich, wenn das AA funktionieren würde ...



Geht bei mir (Radeon 4870) wenn ich im Treiber Anwendungsgesteuert wähle und dann die AA Stufe im Spiel wähle. Allerdings merkt sich das Spiel diese Einstellung nicht und man darf sie bei jedem Start wieder machen und AA wird scheinbar nicht auf alle Polygonkanten angewendet, viele Stellen bleiben hässlich wodurch das Bild mit AA nicht viel schöner wird.

Für mich ist aber auch das stupide Kampfsystem der größte Kritikpunkt am Spiel. Und da man in den ~35 Stunden Spielzeit sehr viel kämpft ist das ein ganz gewaltiges Problem. Selbst Oblivion bot da deutlich mehr Abwechslung und das Spiel wurd bereits für sein Kampfsystem gescholten.
Eine niedrige 70er Wertung wäre für mich auch realistischer gewesen.


----------



## Marki66 (9. August 2009)

Das Spiel ist im Großen und Ganzen recht gut gelungen, aber bin ich denn der einzige dem auffällt, dass die Proportionen überhaupt nicht stimmen, ich komm mir vor wie ein Kind in der Erwachsenenwelt, wenn ich mit meinem "mächtigen" Drachenkrieger durch die Spielwelt ziehe, das stört mich zumindest ganz gewaltig!


----------



## Seifisaurus (19. August 2009)

Nun, ich finde man sollte sich gerade bei einem Rollenspiel nicht zu sehr über die Grafik streiten! Es ist klar das in diesem Zweig keine Qualität wie bei Crysis erzeugt werden kann. Demzufolge finde ich die Grafik durchaus ok. Vielmehr kommt es ja auf die Story und Atmosphäre an. Dem Artikel kann ich insoweit in den meisten Punkten zustimmen, nur muss man hier mal eine dicke Kritik loswerden. Diese betrifft die Bugs! Naja es ist kein zweites Gothic 3 (puh) aber ich allein kann 2 schwerwiegende Bugs vermelden. 1. kann ich die Wegpunkte nur nach einem Neustart benutzen, 2. habe ich auf einmal 1500 Fertigkeitspunkte die das Spiel lächerlich machen würden. Naja und das nach dem Patch!!!!! Wiedereinmal die alte Leier mit den verdammten unfertigen Spielen. Grafik hin, Story her, sowas verdirbt einem alles!!!


----------



## Oldwitch (20. August 2009)

> Das Spiel wurde nach dem verpatzten "Beyond Divinity" von mir ziemlich sehnsüchtig erwartet.Ich bin aber enttäuscht: Fehlende Rollenspiel-Attribute,wie Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus,keine hörbare Stimme des Helden.Dazu eine schlechte Karte, bei der man zwischen echten Barrieren und reinen Höhenlinien nicht unterscheidet und es auch kaum Markierungen gibt
> Und vor allem ist das Balancing so unausgereift, dass man ohne cheat kaum genug Punkte zusammenbringt(zu wenig leichtere Gegner am Anfang),um Stufen zu gewinnen.Schön, vielleicht etwas zu grotesk,ist die Grafik, sie erinnert manchmal an Mangas.
> Ich gehe zurück zum oft geschmähten aber jetzt durch patches praktisch bugfreien "Gothic 3"


----------



## ares1953 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Divinity 2-Test: Kein lahmer Drachenritt. Aber auch kein Höhenflug!*

ich kann trummental nicht verlassen obwoll  ich aller  aufgabe gemacht haben  der nächte level startet nicht kann mir ein helfen ?


----------



## McManiac (14. Juli 2011)

Echt ein tolles Spiel - meines Erachtens viel zu wenig von der Presse und den Spielern beachtet. Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil!


----------



## McManiac (14. Juli 2011)

McManiac schrieb:


> Echt ein tolles Spiel - meines Erachtens viel zu wenig von der Presse und den Spielern beachtet. Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil!


 
PS: Díe Soundtracks des Spiels sind mal echt phänomenal! Mitunter die Besten welche ich jemals in einem Spiel gehört habe.


----------



## jaguarxyz321 (17. Oktober 2011)

Habs grad mal angespielt, ist nur geeignet für Profis. Ganz schwaches Spiel, kein Rollenspiel sondern ActionAdventure! Rätsel sind kaum zu knacken!


----------

